# 3DS cartridges could store up to 8GB



## heartgold (Dec 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo has contracted the production of its Nintendo 3DS cartridges to Taiwan-based solid-state maker Macronix. And apparently, those cartridges offer enormous memory space.
> 
> According to Taiwanese-site Gamrade, the 3DS cartridge is able to hold up to 8GB, but it's rumored Nintendo will be enforcing some kind of 2GB limit on 3DS games (details are few and far between in the report), with 1GB the supposed very least required. So don't hold your breath for 8GB Nintendo 3DS games any time soon; however, that may change over the course of the console's life.
> 
> ...



http://kotaku.com/5714846/nintendo-3ds-car...ht-surprise-you

Not surprising is it?


----------



## The Composer (Dec 18, 2010)

Actually, its very surprising and sad at the same time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2010)

wait so the carts can hold 8gb but big n is only going to allow 2gb max?!


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

better start working on a new format fro those ds games so that they can be compressed. 
otherwise. downloading a  mario kart 3d backup would take ages


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

Not surprising at all, better graphics require more space, simple as that.
This is just a matter of evolution in technology. Glad to know they can fit 8GB on a cartridge, that's a lot!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> better start working on a new format fro those ds games so that they can be compressed.
> otherwise. downloading a  mario kart 3d backup would take ages




Or buy legally!


....


BWAHAHAHAHA

I made myself lol :')
Meh I dont care about size, getting a 50mbps line soon


----------



## The Pi (Dec 18, 2010)

This is quite obvious

Look through the folders of where you keep your roms

NES


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, we knew this was going to happen. It's just that they won't use it for a while. Look at what happened with DS games. I think the largest ones are already 512 MB, while the first games were 128 MB at most.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 18, 2010)

It does makes it able to make a multi-game cartridge

(p.s if a flashcard will come it'll at least need 2GB to play 1 game


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow 8gb for a small cartrage


----------



## Zalda (Dec 18, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> It does makes it able to make a multi-game cartridge
> 
> (p.s if a flashcard will come it'll at least need 2GB to play 1 game



I imagine some sort of scrubbing tool will be possible for the 3DS too, don't worry


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

This is like 213124234823% more than the normal DS game.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Wow 8gb for a small cartrage



microSD are at 32GB at the moment? So not THAT surprising


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> It does makes it able to make a multi-game cartridge
> 
> (p.s if a flashcard will come it'll at least need 2GB to play 1 game


Well no, it'll need enough space for however big the game is.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we will be needing 1GB sd cards minimum?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> (p.s if a flashcard will come it'll at least need 2GB to play 1 game


you assume that there will be a flashcart out ready to play these from the start...there won't!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wait so the carts can hold 8gb but big n is only going to allow 2gb max?!


That was a minimum for games at launch. Or a maximum for games at launch, but I think it was minimum.


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 18, 2010)

The God damn handheld isn't even out and all you guys are trying to figure out is how to pirate a big game on it instead of supporting how much a success this handheld is going to be. =.=!


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 18, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And with the new SDXC coming micro's will hold up to 2 TB.
But anyway, 8GB is more than enough considering it's a hand held and that every game comes with it's own cartridge. 

2GB is great for a start, I mean look at the DS and how those games gradually became bigger.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> The God damn handheld isn't even out and all you guys are trying to figure out is how to pirate a big game on it instead of supporting how much a success this handheld is going to be. =.=!




Yes... yes we are. Issues with it? Take it up with Nintendo for charging us


----------



## Isaac_GS (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, the minimum is 1GB.  Max is 2GB for games out of a theoretical maximum of 8GB total, but that maximum will most likely expand over time to include the other 6GBs.  I'm not sure why the big N is doing things this way, unless the manufacturing costs of 4GB+ carts is cost prohibitive right now.  (I've always suspected DS carts are made from SLC flash, which is more expensive than the MLC used in the average microSD or flash drive.  If I'm right, than an 8GB DS card really would be cost prohibitive for now, but that would change over time.)


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 18, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is Nintendo exactly charging you? If you can't buy a game then you're not meant to own a console/handheld apart from the countries that sell overpriced games I honestly don't blame them.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 18, 2010)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's good that people already thinking about it, because if you still have to think about it/working on it, it'll take more time than if people already thought about it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2010)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> The God damn handheld isn't even out and all you guys are trying to figure out is how to pirate a big game on it instead of supporting how much a success this handheld is going to be. =.=!


they won't realize that there will be no flashcart able to play these for a long while anyway


----------



## Sappoide (Dec 18, 2010)

I bet that a Nintendo 1st party game will break the 2GB cartridge limit first.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarcasm? Seriously get a clue ;p

But honestly, the DS games were too expensive for their quality


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 18, 2010)

This could mean a compilation of every Mario game ever released!


----------



## snake2 (Dec 18, 2010)

no big deal, micro sdxc cards should be out soon and with the exFAT file system there is no file size limit


----------



## Waflix (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe a lamp broke, toxic gasses came out of them, and everyone in the Nintendo offices became crazy!


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wait so the carts can hold 8gb but big n is only going to allow 2gb max?!


No, the carts COULD store up to 8GB. Whatever storage medium they're using can go up to 8GB easily. I'd say Ninty is putting a 2GB limit on the games at the beginning because going that high could get expensive just now and they're waiting for prices to drop so games aren't hideously expensive (like NES games were in the UK at the start)


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  I presume what they're meaning is that there will be fixed capacity cards available to the developers depending on how big the game is, like with DS cards.  So if your game is less than 1gb, you put it on a 1gb card.  If it's 200meg it goes on a 1gb card, if it's 900meg it goes on a 1gb card.  If it's 1.2 gig, it goes on a 2gb card.

They're not meaning you can't release a game for the 3DS if it's less than 1 gig, what kind of stupidity would that be?  "Oh no, sorry, go and uncompress your audio and put another FMV on, this game is only 700 meg."


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

terrible news... first tempmas and now this
i think twice when i see a game released on pc which is above 4gb... 8gb? perhaps the max ever created would be 6gb (here's hoping)


----------



## YayMii (Dec 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wait so the carts can hold 8gb but big n is only going to allow 2gb max?!


No, 8GB is the max of the media, but Nintendo is going to use 1GB or 2GB media to reduce costs.
There were people at Kotaku assuming that they were going to manufacture 8GB but force developers to only use 1/4 of the cartridge.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its hard not to create a game of 1GB. Some games are already 512mb for the NDS


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some games on the Wii are under 400meg.  Like any handheld, there will be plenty of puzzle games, iPhone ports, brain training games, retro collections etc that don't need gigs and gigs of textures and videos.


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 18, 2010)

no more rom links?


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 18, 2010)

2GB Limit. What the fuck.
What's the point when companies could fit 4 times the size of the game.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn, I'm probably gonna have to buy a subscription to a filesharing site now.  Assuming the 3DS is cracked and the ROMs are actually useful of course.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> no more rom links?


they will now post like 50 mu or rs links :3


----------



## Ikki (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm really excited about this.

It's almost definetly not happening but I would love the next Half Life to be on the 3DS 
Or better yet, a Team Fortress 2 port/Team Fortress 3. THAT would be awesome, a handheld TF would totally buy me (that, of course, if the actual lineup hadn't bought me already).

Lol did I say better yet? Nothing's better than Half Life



			
				The Pi said:
			
		

> Things always get bigger.



That's what she said


----------



## solofrags (Dec 18, 2010)

if the games will be as big 3ds because there will be updates to counter piratage.Leur system that make the automatic update while you play needs space, "said Nintendo had yet !


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 18, 2010)

Ehh, in a few months (or years), I'm expecting someone to solder a hard-drive to the 3DS. Then no one will have to worry! [/sarcasm]


----------



## Rasas (Dec 18, 2010)

The PSP can have 128gb maybe up with a minor hardware modification so it might be possible to modify it so it reads from a hard drive later. Doubtful but possible.


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 18, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I think it's good that people already thinking about it, because if you still have to think about it/working on it, it'll take more time than if people already thought about it
> The sort of cryptographers, engineers and programmers that are smart enough to crack this sort of security wouldn't be reading sites like this.  And even if they were then they wouldn't be making wild guesses until they had the hardware in their hands.
> 
> QUOTE(DeadLocked @ Dec 18 2010, 06:33 PM) 2GB Limit. What the fuck.
> What's the point when companies could fit 4 times the size of the game.


Because at the moment a 1/2GB chip is priced at a point where the medium won't overshadow the cost of development.  If they were to use up to 8GB chips at the moment they'd either have to raise the price of their games or lower their development costs.  Waiting until 8GB chips are a similar price to the current price of 2GB chips before raising the limit is a sensible approach

And I think so many people are showing their (lack of) age.  A lot of PS1 and Dreamcast games were over 1GB, and since then pretty much all PC, PS2, Xbox, Gamecube, Xbox 360, Wii, PSP and PS3 have been over 1GB so I don't see why everyone's complaining!  Large game sizes like this have been standard for at least a decade now.


----------



## renes2 (Dec 18, 2010)

hmhm.. the time will show, perhaps  Metal Gear solid are 4 GB??


----------



## updowners (Dec 18, 2010)

I just hope the average save file size will be larger than 512kBs.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wait so the carts can hold 8gb but big n is only going to allow 2gb max?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they use SLC?  It's harder to manufacture at smaller sizes IIRC.  Now that may not be much of an issue, but at the time of the DS's launch it wouldn't have made sense.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> This could mean a compilation of every Mario game ever released!
> Don't count on it
> 
> 
> ...


Forcing limits on them sounds like the last shove to dump developers. :\


And you forget that part where games are filled with dummy data to make the roms/iso huge and size compliant.
Donkey Kong Country Returns only takes up 3GB because it seems to have both ntsc and pal date on the same disc. Wasteful? Yeah, it is.
ROMTrimmer 2011, go!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

8GB is a large amount.
Now, developers won't have to compress files to fit in the game cartridge.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> 8GB is a large amount.
> Now, developers won't have to compress files to fit in the game cartridge.


better graphics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or more likly better games aswell (asuming the dev's arn't lazy


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 18, 2010)

Now that just sounds silly.


----------



## Centrix (Dec 18, 2010)

This is great news for us gamers, simply put we can expect more ports from developers like Square Enix. Heck I wouldn't be surprised to see full remakes for such titles as Final fantasy 8 or Super Mario 64. 8GB is crazy in off it self, just imagine what developers can do with twice as much space.


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wasn't the most GBA could handle was 32MB ?
I'm sure we have a few DS roms that big, although they got up to 64MB and 128MB pretty quick, then it took a year or 2 before the 256MB's ones came out and only recently have some games taken up 512MB's of space
And I think the limit on a DS Game is 2GB (I think ?)

So they'll probably start out with basic 1GB Games and some will be adventurous and bring out bigger ones(MGS3 Snake Eater possibly?)
I doubt we'll ever see 8GB Games, but I kinda hope we do, imagine the depth of the games and the graphics, assuming they're all as decent as the ones I've seen of MGS3, unfortunately I doubt it.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 18, 2010)

well if history teaches us anything there is a samurai warriors game in the making for the 3ds there is your first 8GB cart game lol


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2010)

Watch the first 8GB game be mostly comprised of FMVs.


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Watch the first 8GB game be mostly comprised of FMVs.



Makes me want a high quality 3D remake of NIGHT TRAP


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind The Journeyman Project 4.


----------



## murkurie (Dec 18, 2010)

Ports of Tales of Symphonia 1/2 would nice, I think they are doing one of the tales games though for the 3DS


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 19, 2010)

WOW... We'll need a HD and CFG Loader to keep many backups saved lol


----------



## Ikki (Dec 19, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> Ports of Tales of Symphonia 1/2 would nice, I think they are doing one of the tales games though for the 3DS



Yup, they're porting Abyss. I feel pretty excited about it.


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder if it is some hardware/software limit that is keeping them at 8GB's or is it the price of the chips they are using? 

If its hardware that would kind of suck a few years from now, if its software at least it can be fixed in the future with some sort of firmware update. It kind of confuses me a bit that in this day and age of high capacity memory that there would be some sort of artificial limit on the amount of storage.

Price is what I would think would be the issue here, but thats always temporary, today 8GB's is price X and tomorrow it will be price Y.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2010)

I may have to ask Santa for a 2 TB 3DS Cartridge for Christmas...LOL!!!


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder how a 2gb game looks like on a port?
Too bad a port game can't always beat Pc games. Hell even Call of duty 1 is around 2gb and looks nice. Unless the games are like pc games. But thats another story.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 19, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Not surprising at all, better graphics require more space, simple as that.
> This is just a matter of evolution in technology. Glad to know they can fit 8GB on a cartridge, that's a lot!


A 32GB memory card can be smaller then your pinky finger nail, how is this surprising at all unless you have been living under a rock for the lifespan of the DS which flash carts for it are all microSD.


----------



## m_babble (Dec 19, 2010)

Going to need a hard drive reserved for 3DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> Going to need a hard drive reserved for 3DS.


you assume that it will be possible to even use one?


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 19, 2010)

i don't think that there will any flashkarts for 3DS


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 19, 2010)

So that's their anti-piracy


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe the 8GB will be used for 3D movies on the 3DS?
They had movies on the GBA so why not on the 3DS


----------



## Midna (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Maybe the 8GB will be used for 3D movies on the 3DS?
> They had movies on the GBA so why not on the 3DS


Haha. Do you know how small movies are at 800 x 240?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3D movies in HD quality? No clue, enlighten me because I dont think its been done before ;/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avatar 3d has done it


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just how dense are you, exactly?

What would be the point in encoding the movie in a resolution _higher_ than the 3DS can display? It would end up having to scale it down anyway to display it, and that alone would render the fact that it's encoded at 720p/1080p useless.


vvvvvvvvvvv: Yes, obviously I am the moron as your post history indicates that you are the epitome of greatness when it comes to all matters intelligence related.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did and thats about 6 to 8 GB

And to Law, it was just a suggestion at first and a question at second you moron =_=
Get a clue


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the films were able to download in the 3DS Shop as 3DSWare


----------



## Sop (Dec 19, 2010)

The 2TB SDXC's will sell like mad if a flashcart is made for the 3DS.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I thought the films were able to download in the 3DS Shop as 3DSWare



Hmmm maybe I missed that, but trying to download films would be a pain in the arse I reckon if you dont have fast internet


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and lots of bandwidth


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 19, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> If its hardware that would kind of suck a few years from now, if its software at least it can be fixed in the future with some sort of firmware update. It kind of confuses me a bit that in this day and age of high capacity memory that there would be some sort of artificial limit on the amount of storage.


I think it's actually a hardware limitation as 8GB would require quite a few address lines to access all the memory (unless they make the block size really large).  This is because they've designed 3DS carts with the same pin count as DS to keep backwards compatibility but it does mean that now they've got to work with a smaller address bus that was only designed to handle 512MB maximum


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bandwidth indeed, getting my new internet connected next week, no bandwidth limits so 2GB 3DS games here I come


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

how the hell is there no limits unlimited dsl isn't in oz yet....?


----------



## Dylaan (Dec 19, 2010)

^There is.

Personally I don't think 8gb will be enough with the possibilities of 3D FMV but we'll see...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

node doesnt have them so who the hell does?


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 19, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> JonthanD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhh that makes sense, thank you. 

So they are probably already using or going to use bank switching? lol probably showing my age here... unless something has replaced ye old bank switching. 

I would have thought the DS used some sort of 32 bit addressing independent of the interface, sort of like USB having 8 pins and still being able to access 2TB drives but now that I think about it that would be more expensive to add a bus system to each cart no matter how simple something is X money times 10 million gets expensive.

Anyway thank you again for your post!


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> The 2TB SDXC's will sell like mad if a flashcart is made for the 3DS.



something tells me 2tb sdxcs will be incredibly expensive. a 64gb are in the range of 220-349 right now. i would not be suprised if a starting price would be 1000.

we dont have prices now but assuming its near ds game prices, it will be the price of just about 9 games (if the price of a 2tb is at 349), of a card you probably wont even fill up anyways 

8 gigabyte = 0.0078125 terabytes, and that gets you roughly 255 games (give or take depending on how much actual size the 2tb is). i highly, highly doubt that most people will ever have that many games on their 3ds flash cart (not to mention there probably wont be that many games for ages, or even at 8gb in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

and this is assuming people have their precious flashcarts on the 3ds anytime soon.

i hope if there is indeed a "install to memory" feature or something like this that it can store more than one game, or allow it on a sd card or something, because i don't want to really want to carry carts around with me.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> how the hell is there no limits unlimited dsl isn't in oz yet....?



Just because I consider myself Australian doesnt mean I live there ;p

But Australia might be getting that nationwide fibernet, means that 2GB a game is easy as pie


----------



## Nollog (Dec 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coraline 3DBD: 82.1GB
That's a 1080p(HD) 3D movie.

Divided by 4.5 for the 3DS's resolution: 18.24GB

I'm no mathematician, so feel free to lol at my mistakes.
Also bear in mind that includes menus etc. which likely would be much more minimal on a handheld.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 19, 2010)

on a more positive note; at least the games will look much better, then again there was only really like 10 games i played on the DS; out of the some 300 roms i have downloaded. 

Thinking of not pirating on this one guys


----------



## Midna (Dec 19, 2010)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will lol at your mistakes. Because 1080p or 240p as the 3DS has it, describes vertical resolution. Okay, say you have an HDTV with a resolution of 1920×1080. That's 2 073 600 pixels. Now we have the 3DS, at 800x240. That's 192 000 pixels. That's 10.8 times smaller. Not 4.5. Which, all tolled, is 7.6GB for top quality 3DS Coraline. 

Of course, I'm not sure the producers of Coraline felt the need to compress their video too much, given they're working with Blue Ray. Movies can get a hell of a lot smaller than that at the resolution of the 3DS. And keep in mind the 3D really has nothing to do with the video file size. They just need to make the video right and the parallax barrier takes care of the rest.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 19, 2010)

I said maths, not resolution standards.
THAT IS NOT FAIR GAME!!! :'(


----------



## xaeroak15 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll buy a 8g TFcard for anticipation.


----------



## tylerxian (Dec 20, 2010)

This is just fantastic, with what I assume to be greatly improved security features against piracy and the fact that ROMs may be up to 8GB, this may be the first portable PS3 and boy, what a job it'll do against pirates.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2010)

xaeroak15 said:
			
		

> I'll buy a 8g TFcard for anticipation.


don't expect to be able to use it for a while


----------



## Slowking (Dec 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well 3DS films won't be very big. I can't see them going over 500MB. I mean considering how sall the screen is you won't need more.

But even if they were. There is no internet with bandwidth limitation in gerrmany. So even if it would take me a while with my DSL 6k (there is way faster but I don't really have the money for it) I would eventually get the movies.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 21, 2010)

A potential maximum capacity of 8GB certainly is a fantastic amount of wriggle room for 3DS developers. If Nintendo's limit is uncapped, we will most certainly see some potentially-fantastic titles for Nintendo's promising new system. 

On a different note, this beefed up capacity begs the question of how piracy will be handled when (or _if_) it is ever made possible on the 3DS. The current method of a flash cart and MicroSD card works well for the current line of DS systems, as the maximum capacity for those games is a comparatively paltry 512 MB (or is it Mb? Well, regardless, it's still tiny compared to even the minimum required capacity for the 3DS). But will the same method be practical if it is ever an option? I imagine many users would be straining for storage space on account of the 3DS's large game files, even on the roomiest of SD cards.

Of course, it remains to be seen if piracy or homebrew will ever be tangible on Nintend's new handheld. All I'm saying is, if it ever does become a reality, perhaps we'll see it in a different form than what we've grown so accustomed to (perhaps to the point of being spoiled) on the DS.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

so i herd we will sea gears of war on 3DS...sort of
[/sarcasmoff


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 21, 2010)

Slowking said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by then 32 GB minisd's will be affordable, most likely.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 21, 2010)

Neat, nice improvement.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 5, 2011)

How about a Flash Cart with a USB-Port? You can buy an external disk from 1TB for 100 euro's (I don't know about the dollars). 1TB : 8GB = 125. 
For 100 euro's you can buy 125 games. But you still have to buy the Flash Cart itself, and you can't walk a lot.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> How about a Flash Cart with a USB-Port? You can buy an external disk from 1TB for 100 euro's (I don't know about the dollars). 1TB : 8GB = 125.
> For 100 euro's you can buy 125 games. But you still have to buy the Flash Cart itself, and you can't walk a lot.


Why bump a relatively old topic? There might not be any flash cart necessary.


----------



## steves334 (Jan 5, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> How about a Flash Cart with a USB-Port? You can buy an external disk from 1TB for 100 euro's (I don't know about the dollars). 1TB : 8GB = 125.
> For 100 euro's you can buy 125 games. But you still have to buy the Flash Cart itself, and you can't walk a lot.



NOOOOOOO!!!!!

thats crazy. the card would waste power. or need battieries. i dont know how it would work but it would reallly suck and everyone would hate it. and if they do make it i hope you smash your hard drive when u walk off with your 3DS and u forget its connected to a usb cable and a hard drive

they will do SDXC card. they hold 32GB to 2TB!! screw hard drives. i want a 2TB card.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SDXC's seem plausible.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 5, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> steves334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was just an idea...


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 GAMES IN A 32GB SD CARD?!?!?!?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> they will do SDXC card. they hold 32GB to 2TB!! screw hard drives. i want a 2TB card.


You're going to love SDXC cards. Especially the price.
$399.99 (64GB) and $699.99 (128GB).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> steves334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo! Can't wait for my 2TB to get here! I ordered it last week! Yeah! I am not being sarcastic here and implying that hardly anyone is going to buy those because of the price!


----------



## Waflix (Jan 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> steves334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are even more expensive then the 3DS itself.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 5, 2011)

If a flashcart would be made for the 3DS I'm fine with only being able to store 1-3 games at a time.
It would really make me want to complete the games I have, since having to many games make you play a little with every game without really completing any.


----------

